# Required Substrate?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I will be adding the following plants (hopefull) to my tanks. I believe most of them were on the "Beginner Plants" sticky. Some were not.

AMAZON SWORDS
SPATHIPHYLLUM TASSON
ANACHARIS 
WISTERIA
ANUBIAS BARTERI 
HORNWORT 10 BUNCHES

Do I need a specific substrate for these plants? I have read the previous posts and the links for high tech and low tech methods without getting any "specific" recommendations. 

My 55 fresh (S.A. Cichlids) currently has a gravel substrate. Will this be sufficienct for these plants? If not, how do I change the substrate with out seriously stressing the fish? Is it too late to add plants? If I can use the plants with a gravel substrate, will I need specific lighting or fertilizer?

My 29g is still cycling (fishless), so I can add plants easily. This tank will be used for blue rams. What would be the ideal substrate for this tank?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Your swords may not do well. The problem with plants you will find is planting a few usually leads to dead plants. Either plant heavy, or not at all. While you can plant a few and sometimes get away with it, those plants must be very hardy and require very little (crypts, java ferns, anacharis, aponogetons). Other plants, even beginner ones may die.

As far as a good substrate. I like Turface or soilmaster select. Do a search on them here for more info. If money is not an issue, I'd go with seachem's onyx sand.


----------

